# What Is the Best And Fastest Cpu In The Market Today ?



## sfxhewitt (Jan 21, 2009)

What Is teh Best And Fastest Cpu In The Market Toaday ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 21, 2009)

This one:

http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/eng/processors/corei7ee/405905.htm

But its not necessarily the best value for money


----------



## sfxhewitt (Jan 21, 2009)

8 processing threads ..... so this thing has 8 virtual cores ?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 21, 2009)

sfxhewitt said:


> 8 processing threads ..... so this thing has 8 virtual cores ?



In theory yes.


----------



## sfxhewitt (Jan 21, 2009)

wow but hardly any program can use the 4 core from a quad whats the point in a i7


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 21, 2009)

They need the hardware ready for the software to go onto in future.

See the 8 Virtual Cores:







Source: http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-5442-view-Intel-Bloomfield-vs-Core-2.html


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 21, 2009)

profesional programs can, cad 3ds max , video editing software photoshop.


----------



## sfxhewitt (Jan 21, 2009)

bloody hell imagine in 10 years gonna be like 50 cores lol


----------



## Triprift (Jan 21, 2009)

Its actually quad core Hyperthreading is why its shows up 8 cpu graphs in task manager. Basically it allows the each cpu core to call on spare capacity in the form of another core when its required. Ofcourse most applications are still only single threaded so it wont make much difference in everyday computing other than looking cool in TM.


----------



## human_error (Jan 21, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Its actually quad core Hyperthreading is why its shows up 8 cpu graphs in task manager. Basically it allows the each cpu core to call on spare capacity in the form of another core when its required. Ofcourse most applications are still only single threaded so it wont make much difference in everyday computing *other than looking cool in TM.*



pfft, it also looks great in vista gadgets too  (when you find ones to support a quad core with hyper threading...)


----------



## Triprift (Jan 21, 2009)

Indeed it does lol nice.


----------



## evil_raptor (Jan 21, 2009)

core i7 FTW!


----------

